# Possible Cymbidium purchase



## Susie11 (Apr 17, 2013)

I love Cymbids but do not have any - yet. I really love the big green ones - like the one in 'Scarface'. Anyway, I finally found a seller in the UK who has a few for sale. I have to have one but, do they need to summer outside because I live in a tower block on the fourteenth floor so there is no way that I could take the chance of leaving it outside with my nasty neighbours...

So, should I get it anyway and keep it alive until I get to move to somewhere with a garden or should I just not bother? I would love to have it bloom for me but I guess it won't unless it summers outside.

Oh, decisions decisions....


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 17, 2013)

I find cymbidiums a bit tricky to bloom. The first year I was successful in burying the pot in the ground on the northeast side of my house. It got early morning sun, shade the rest of the day May thru Oct. They did great & rebloomed. Didn't change anything the second year, they did horrible, I dumped them. Maybe someone could suggest some that are easier.


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for your response Goldenrose. I shall have a bit of a think about it then decided. I think that it is looking unlikely now as everyone says that you really need to put them outside so I can't see that being possible. I shall have to wait until I move house.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Susie, if you have bright morning light through a window, perhaps you can grow the smaller chinese cymbidiums. 

The great thing is that they are smaller and much more compact growing than the standard hybrids. There are also some good crosses with more color. I have an ensifolium that does well indoors and has been very easy to grow 5 spikes last year and 3 expected this year (multifloral inflorescence). I will have to repot it.

They will be more pricey than a standard, but you can check and decide. I got mine on ebay from Edmund Chang (ceddec), but I know Orchids Ltd. has a pretty pink cross that has goeringii in the background (C. Nagalex).

I think C. ensifolium or it's hybrids is a nice one to start off with. 

Good luck!


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Jennifer. I shall look in to it.


----------



## nikv (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm fortunate to live in an area where Cymbidiums can be grown outdoors year round. Typically they need cool temperatures during winter in order to set spike. There are some people who are trying to breed warmth-tolerant hybrids. These might do quite well indoors year round. Good luck!


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Nikv. I am so tempted but I don't want to end up disappointed when I get no spikes or even worse it dies on me! I need to have a long think about it.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2013)

Susie, can you give cool enough temps to standard Cymbids?


----------



## Dido (Apr 19, 2013)

Dont forget the most of the cymb can get very big. 

Would recommend for les space chinese cym but they are more tuff to flower,a t least for me.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a relative who bought a very big cymbidium as their first orchid. Not the best idea. They have it in their huge east facing window now and it is in bloom. I'll probably inherit it sooner or later... My relative lives in Colordao and an east window in CO is brighter than an east window in NE because of altitude and them being closer to the sun. Any tips for them?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 22, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I have a relative who bought a very big cymbidium as their first orchid. Not the best idea. They have it in their huge east facing window now and it is in bloom. I'll probably inherit it sooner or later... My relative lives in Colordao and an east window in CO is brighter than an east window in NE because of altitude and them being closer to the sun. Any tips for them?



Bring it outside in the spring/summer/fall. Keep it outside as long as the temps are above 40 degrees F at night. Then keep it somewhere sunny.

Oh, and keep them away from dogs (my dog chewed off two spikes).


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 22, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Susie, can you give cool enough temps to standard Cymbids?



Sorry it has taken a while to respond, my notification was not working. I can give it the best cool temps known to man living in the UK! :rollhappy:



Dido said:


> Dont forget the most of the cymb can get very big.
> 
> Would recommend for les space chinese cym but they are more tuff to flower,a t least for me.


Space is not something that I worry about. I have a lot of it. I am just wondering whether it is mandatory to have it in the garden for summer as that is the only thing that I am unable to do. I don't like the small ones. I like big ones, big green ones.



The Orchid Boy said:


> I have a relative who bought a very big cymbidium as their first orchid. Not the best idea. They have it in their huge east facing window now and it is in bloom. I'll probably inherit it sooner or later... My relative lives in Colordao and an east window in CO is brighter than an east window in NE because of altitude and them being closer to the sun. Any tips for them?



Do they ever have it outside at all? If they can flower it inside then that is great. That is what I need to know.



Linus_Cello said:


> Bring it outside in the spring/summer/fall. Keep it outside as long as the temps are above 40 degrees F at night. Then keep it somewhere sunny.
> 
> Oh, and keep them away from dogs (my dog chewed off two spikes).


I cannot bring it outside as I live in a tower block on the 14th floor with no access to a garden. If I left it outside it would be used as a football or someone would pee in it. So outside for me is not an option that I am willing to explore.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2013)

NYC probably as well as anywhere in Nebraska gets very warm for Cymbidiums in the summer. I bet San Francisco to San Diego have perfect cymbid temps and humidity.


----------

